# Over EATING nygerian dwarf babies



## Brittchick (Aug 11, 2013)

I have two 3month old Nigerian Dwarf wethers, they get to graze all day on 1.5 acres of weeds,berry bushes,etc. do they know when they are full and to stop eating? They always have fresh grass hay or alfalfa and water available as well.
Ooops! Over EATING! Darn spellcheck!
Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You don't have to worry about goats overeating on pasture/browse.


----------



## Brittchick (Aug 11, 2013)

I am just worried because they seem to be fat! ...I have looked up bloat and they both seem to be fat equally on both sides,but as a new Mumma I am worried!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is probably a good working rumen.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

my boys usually fill up, nap, fill up, nap
I want to be a goat


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have three ND. They seem to me to be always eating. They are out to pasture during the day and always munching down and when I put them in at night they don't seem to leave the hay bucket. They also look like little round butter balls. I have been a little concerned on this also but they seem happy and healthy so I have just been keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Brittchick (Aug 11, 2013)

ha ha! yes I wish I was a goat as well....or a chicken or a dog in my house!
thank you all for your responses,i feel quite inadequate,even though I have ALL the books!

I have made available a bowl of h2o and baking soda....one of them now has a cough and goopy eyes...ugh!,......gave Benadryl yesterday....should I go for penicillin? if so,can I get that at the feed store?


----------

